# Federal Signal Legend LED light bar



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

fulk size federal signal Led light bar, amber color with clear take downs and alleys. Great shape less than a year old, tape was holding the tool box key
$600 obo


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Bump it up, I can ship too


----------



## Phil1747 (Feb 9, 2011)

do you have the interior controller for it? Pic of the controller and model# for the bar? I'm in next to 6 flags and intrested


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

We had it hooked up to the factory upfitters in our ford. I'll get the model number. Sent a PM with my phone number. Willing to cut a good deal on the bar


----------

